# Easy and Simple Honey Candy



## Michael Bush

I've done pretty much the same except more like:

Ingredients

2 1/2 c. honey
1/4 c. butter

same directions...

I was fortunate enough at the time to have a marble top table which great for cooling and pulling it...


----------



## rtoney

I like the idea of just honey and no sugar, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## BrookeKilby

Thanks Michael. I will try out your recipe too as it sounds great and with less ingredients.


----------



## rtoney

Do I need to add the butter or will just hone work?


----------



## Michael Bush

>Do I need to add the butter or will just hone work? 

The butter totally changes the consistency not to mention the flavor. i don't know what you'll end up with without it but it won't be the same.


----------



## rtoney

Made a batch of honey and butter on Friday turned out good, my wife said it has a Werther's tatse to it and doesn't care for it. Kids and grandkids all like it so what does she know. I would like to see what it tastes like with just honey so will try that next. The cooking and pulling of the taffy came out pretty good also.


----------



## sammyjay

I made some honey and butter and it was fairly good. I didn't notice any Werther's flavor to the candy. I boiled it to hard ball instead of hard crack and it was starting to burn lightly, they it wasn't very noticeable and it was still good.


Nathan


----------



## clanpattison

Michael Bush said:


> I've done pretty much the same except more like:
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 1/2 c. honey
> 1/4 c. butter
> 
> same directions...
> 
> I was fortunate enough at the time to have a marble top table which great for cooling and pulling it...


Thanks, from the comments here, it looks like taffy rather than hard candy, does it harden well, or remain soft? I've read similar recipes that include a quantity of lemon rind so you have a honey/lemon candy. I'd like to see more recipes for hard candy that don't use sugar but still come out hard candy ..... especially with unsweetened chocolate  (Like almond bark, etc.)


----------



## Fishman43

I have never made any type of candy before, but am intrigued by this. What does "pulling" mean? Or can someone suggest a simple set of candy directions I could look up? Thanks


----------



## DarkWolf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIwBKbFf6A4

That's pulling. You have to do it while the candy is fairly hot.. Not hot enough to burn you, mind you, but start while uncomfortable. Candy has several stages of how ready it is. Any recipe will tell you what temperature it needs to reach in the pan/pot.


----------



## Fishman43

Thank you. The pullers expression was great while working on that. I just a few minutes ago finished cleaning up after boiling down my first sap run. Candy seems like it might be a lot of work after the weekend I had, but it does sound like a fun hing to try!


----------



## clanpattison

When I was a kid, we pulled taffy every year as a youth-group project .... it took two people to pull, rather than the video shown above - the closest I can come to it on you-tube is shown in this video .... imagine the hook on the wall is the other person pulling against you .... it was always a fun party, and the taffy was the prize!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=pG_ODwERWtE&NR=1


----------



## clanpattison

Here's a taffy vid that shows more or less how we did it, but on a very small scale. I'd like to make the taffy with honey and pure cane sugar, rather than white sugar ..... If I can get the wife to let me into her kitchen and make a mess LOL :no:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZjp522yMI8


----------

